# The Ashes



## Captainron (Jul 9, 2013)

Cannot wait for this to start. Looks promising for England on paper but not sure that the Aussies will be as much of a pushover as anticipated. Interested to see how Root performs as an opener against some good young quicks in Pattinson and Starc. I personally think England will retain the Ashes with Trott being top run scorer and Anderson top wicket taker.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2013)

Come on England.
Pundits have England as heavy favourites but Oz are never pushovers, should be a great series. 

Got tickets for the 5th day at Chester le Street btw, can't wait.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2013)

It's interesting that the Aussies mind games against Root have started already (really glad Compton wasn't selected etc.) I always worry when we're favourites for a series.  However I really think this time we'll live up to that billing. I'm going for 3-0 with Root to shine but agree with you on Trott and Anderson.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

Step aside Wimbledon, the real summer of sport starts here.

Im going for 3-1 England with Swann taking a bucketful of wickets.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd agree with you there Birchy, Swann is going to be the main man for both series. I don't think Aus are going to be the pushover the media makes out though. Bringing in Lehman has been a masterstroke, and the building of pressure on Root could go either way. I can't wait for the start now...........:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2013)

I cant wait! but does anyone else agree that national sports should be on national (read free) TV channels? i know thats taking the topic a bit OT. sorry..


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 10, 2013)

Think England will win but certainly not the thrashing predicted by some.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just seen the forecast for today, overcast and a bit cooler...GIVE JIMMY THE BALL!


----------



## CMAC (Jul 10, 2013)

have to admit that I find cricket *the* most mind numbingly boring sport to watch or play.... standing around for ages with little or no activity stopping for tea:rofl: and getting a draw when the scores arent equal

just sayin


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I cant wait! but does anyone else agree that national sports should be on national (read free) TV channels? i know thats taking the topic a bit OT. sorry..
		
Click to expand...


TBH.... no!

The BBC had  cricket for years never did anything with it. im a big cricket fan and i remember when i was a lad watching a test and it would switch to something else before close of play, so you had to rush around to get the radio to find out what happend. There was no interest in any sort of after sport program, true they had David Gowers Cricket monthly that was never on monthly and when it was, it was always on at a time when no one watched and you never knew when it was on anyway.

C4 tried for a few years, but they started buggering about with the highlights and switching to other programs mid session.

I'm no fan of Rupert and his channel, but Cricket wise you can't knock Sky.

All the oversea's games by other nations. All Englands overseas games, County cricket etc.

Sky have a morning Cricket show on a Sat during the season and the cricket writers on tv show and well a a build up show to most series.....

So no, BBC you had your chance as did C4


----------



## User20205 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I cant wait! but does anyone else agree that national sports should be on national (read free) TV channels? i know thats taking the topic a bit OT. sorry..
		
Click to expand...

yes I do, seeing as I've just chopped in my sky sports subscription post Lions. Just before the dirge that is the premiership starts. 

The one plus point is that I prefer cricket on the radio anyway, it almost feels proper that way :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			have to admit that I find cricket *the* most mind numbingly boring sport to watch or play.... standing around for ages with little or no activity stopping for tea:rofl: and getting a draw when the scores arent equal

just sayin

Click to expand...

Sharing a view like this fishing or not wont get you many bites in an Ashes summer :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 10, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			TBH.... no!

The BBC had  cricket for years never did anything with it. im a big cricket fan and i remember when i was a lad watching a test and it would switch to something else before close of play, so you had to rush around to get the radio to find out what happend. There was no interest in any sort of after sport program, true they had David Gowers Cricket monthly that was never on monthly and when it was, it was always on at a time when no one watched and you never knew when it was on anyway.

C4 tried for a few years, but they started buggering about with the highlights and switching to other programs mid session.

I'm no fan of Rupert and his channel, but Cricket wise you can't knock Sky.

All the oversea's games by other nations. All Englands overseas games, County cricket etc.

Sky have a morning Cricket show on a Sat during the season and the cricket writers on tv show and well a a build up show to most series.....

So no, BBC you had your chance as did C4
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much nails it.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

England to bat first, 19 mins and counting. :whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Pretty much nails it.
		
Click to expand...

Radio 5 Live is all you need, Aggers and co are the top boys.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Radio 5 Live is all you need, Aggers and co are the top boys.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I love TMS. But for those who want TV coverage, Sky absolutely boss it. Sky sports 2 is now "Sky sports Ashes" with 24/7 cricket coverage over the course of the next 3 months.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2013)

The old streaming websites will be getting a battering this summer methinks.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Not a great start. 

This is Root's time to shine.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 10, 2013)

I love the Ashes.  Just fantastic.  

I think England will win but it will be tough as always against the Aussies in any sport.   Swann is key for England, especially as the pitches look as dry as a bone.   Jimmy is a top man though.  

I really hope that Sheffield born Joe Root shines! Looking good so far and has outlasted his captain at least! 


TMS for me and it is on in my office as I type.  I don't do Sky.  Never have and never will.   Major sport (excluding chav-ball) should be on terrestrial TV so that kids can access it and have something to aspire to and excellence to copy.  

Sky can keep the Premiership football.  Guttersnipes and Idiots at every level from boardroom to fan and the lack of class and manners that are showcased are pervading into society.  Just horrible really.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 10, 2013)

Not a fan of TEST cricket, love one dayers & 20/20 , but love the ashes for some reason , 

Raging its only on sky but they are willing to push it &put time and money into the coverage so fair dues to  them for that


----------



## vkurup (Jul 10, 2013)

Cook gone
Roots gone..

... not yet lunch!!!!


----------



## CMAC (Jul 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Cook gone
Roots gone..

... not yet lunch!!!!
		
Click to expand...

well if theres no cook or roots there won't be any lunch!

*groan*


----------



## vkurup (Jul 10, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			well if theres no cook or roots there won't be any lunch!

**groan**
		
Click to expand...

+1

and now KP gone... Winning the first test is turning to ashes..


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			+1

and now KP gone... Winning the first test is turning to ashes..
		
Click to expand...


123 for 3 hardly panic stations.. YET ,, Trott settling in (thats cursed him now) Bell will settle beside him and push it on ..


----------



## vkurup (Jul 10, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			123 for 3 hardly panic stations.. YET ,, Trott settling in (thats cursed him now) Bell will settle beside him and push it on ..
		
Click to expand...


Prediction for end of day?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Prediction for end of day?
		
Click to expand...

306-7

England just teeing it up for Swanny to rip through the aussies.

Forget that 

Maybe 250? :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Prediction for end of day?
		
Click to expand...



Snelly to get beated up by a nasty group of footie fans?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			+1

and now KP gone... Winning the first test is turning to ashes..
		
Click to expand...


Looks to me like you lack understanding of test cricket... That must mean your an Idian Fan??


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Looks to me like you lack understanding of test cricket... That must mean your an Idian Fan??



Click to expand...

Love it :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Prediction for end of day?
		
Click to expand...


Hard call that mate havent seen the run rate , its overcast so the ball should be swinging & reverse swinging  a bit , in saying that if its warm it will take its toll on the seamers , im geting splinters off this fence ha ha  , priority one is to have i would think at least 4 wickets left at end of day day so 275-300 for 5/6


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 10, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			,, Trott settling in (thats cursed him now)  ..
		
Click to expand...


I knew it ha ..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Hard call that mate havent seen the run rate , its overcast so the ball should be swinging & reverse swinging  a bit , in saying that if its warm it will take its toll on the seamers , im geting splinters off this fence ha ha  , priority one is to have i would think at least 4 wickets left at end of day day so 275-300 for 5/6
		
Click to expand...

I would take 275-300 for 6/7 now. I think that will be good enough. If the Aussies are swinging it Jimmy will be lethal and the pitch sounds like it will turn so its set up for Englands attack if we can get the runs on the board.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 10, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Looks to me like you lack understanding of test cricket... That must mean your an Idian Fan??



Click to expand...

I do trust test cricket.. but not when India is playing it.. 

I was thinking around 300-7 too.. but KP was always going to ruin it (or pull it off).  Hopeing that Bell & Bairstow stay till till, else downward revision coming soon.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I would take 275-300 for 6/7 now. I think that will be good enough. If the Aussies are swinging it Jimmy will be lethal and the pitch sounds like it will turn so its set up for Englands attack if we can get the runs on the board.
		
Click to expand...


Id say ya would , Trott was still there as i was typing that ha  ( had i a feeling id curse him)  , need them to steady the ship now & just not lose wickets for a bit , its to be sunnier the next few days i reckon Eng will bowl the aussies cheap enough


----------



## vkurup (Jul 10, 2013)

Now I will happily take 240-50/8 to finish the day..


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 10, 2013)

213-7 to 215 all out .... ah come on ???   at this level the tail enders have to add something ,


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2013)

Not looking too bad now....


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Not looking too bad now....
		
Click to expand...


Had a feeling the Eng bowlers would enjoy the first 2 possibly 3 days on that pitch .. following it on SSN ,


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2013)

Usual story, batters play like duffers and the bowlers bail them out.
Great days cricket though.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 10, 2013)

Honours even. Bowlers wicket?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I would take 275-300 for 6/7 now. I think that will be good enough. If the Aussies are swinging it Jimmy will be lethal and the pitch sounds like it will turn so its set up for Englands attack if we can get the runs on the board.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy I've got a mate who can't make the test (sunday 4th) at OT. He is interested in swapping his ticket for the one day - do you know anyone who has a one day ticket who may want to swap with him?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy I've got a mate who can't make the test (sunday 4th) at OT. He is interested in swapping his ticket for the one day - do you know anyone who has a one day ticket who may want to swap with him?
		
Click to expand...

I think everybody i know (cricket fans) is already going the ashes test but i will ask just in case :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Usual story, batters play like duffers and the bowlers bail them out.
Great days cricket though.
		
Click to expand...

 The Aussies have three decent pace bowlers, but their batting apart from Clarke must be the weakest they have had since Kim Hughes was Captain.

I hear the game is sold out for all five days, but it is likely to be over in three.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 10, 2013)

richart said:



			The Aussies have three decent pace bowlers, but their batting apart from Clarke must be the weakest they have had since Kim Hughes was Captain.

I hear the game is sold out for all five days, but it is likely to be over in three.
		
Click to expand...

I think Kerry Packer might have had some influence in the poor team under Kim Hughes! There's no such excuse for this lot.

There'll certainly be a result!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Strap yourself in for day 2. 

30 mins and counting.

Get ready to see what happens when a whirlwind hits a mob of kangaroos


----------



## mikee247 (Jul 11, 2013)

If it stays overcast then its going to be a fun few hours!!   Should have elected to bowl first was unsure why he went for the bat and Im not using hindsight here.....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			If it stays overcast then its going to be a fun few hours!!   Should have elected to bowl first was unsure why he went for the bat and Im not using hindsight here.....

Click to expand...

Pitch at Trent bridge usually turns and with wicket being extra dry with the good weather it will break up a treat. The Aussies batting last on this pitch will struggle badly against Swanny on his own turf.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Usual story, *batters* play like duffers and the bowlers bail them out.
Great days cricket though.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how the word Batter made it to the Cricket lexicon.. i hate it.  It is a Batsman (or thats how we call them in mens cricket)... Batter is baseball term from a country that does not understand cricket...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Not sure how the word Batter made it to the Cricket lexicon.. i hate it.  It is a Batsman (or thats how we call them in mens cricket)... Batter is baseball term from a country that does not understand cricket...
		
Click to expand...


Someone more pedantic than me


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Pitch at Trent bridge usually turns and with wicket being extra dry with the good weather it will break up a treat. The Aussies batting last on this pitch will struggle badly against Swanny on his own turf.
		
Click to expand...


Yea i thought this would be the aim on day 4 or 5 .. is there going to be a day 5 or even a day 4 at this rate


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Someone more pedantic than me 

Click to expand...

I see it being used very frequently by commentators.. I can understand them using it at the IPL, but please not at the test.

It is up there with the use of the word 'undertaking' when someone overtakes from the left instead of the right.  Blooody BBC also uses undertaking these days!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Gonna be a tough day for us with the pitch not doing much today. We need to strangle them and force the mistakes, we cant let them get too much of a lead.

I think we will bat pretty big in 2nd innings so as long as we don't let them bat us out of it today we should be in the driving seat.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Gonna be a tough day for us with the pitch not doing much today. We need to strangle them and force the mistakes, we cant let them get too much of a lead.

I think we will bat pretty big in 2nd innings so as long as we don't let them bat us out of it today we should be in the driving seat.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully a couple of wkts b4 lunch.. then we can wind them up before tea..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Gwaaaan Jimmy lad


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Bowled Swanny!!! Haddin gone for 1

:whoo:


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Bowled Swanny!!! Haddin gone for 1

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Cook got my 2 wkts by lunch memo..  good lad..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Looks like Cook got my 2 wkts by lunch memo..  good lad..
		
Click to expand...

Make it 3 :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Ball reverse swinging as well now 

The Aussies are crumbling.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Make it 3 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Can we initiate 'Operation Cleanup' pl

Jimmy.. Attaboy..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Jimmy unplayable :whoo:


----------



## Fader (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like the Aussies are falling apart, could be playing their way to a day off on Sunday!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Cheerio, cheerio, cheerio :rofl:


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 11, 2013)

Lots of tail wagging ere :angry:
If they're not going to use Broad why is he on the pitch?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Lots of tail wagging ere :angry:
If they're not going to use Broad why is he on the pitch? 

Click to expand...

They will want him fully available for the next innings I guess.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2013)

Chance the'll pass the English total!

Not something I would have considered possible about an hour ago!

Golf's not the only 'funny old Game' then! 

Is this simply a case of no homework being done on the new boy?

Having Broad out there is ridiculous. Obviously injured; no point him being there; every reason for him not to b there!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 11, 2013)

The confidence of youth, looks like the Aussies have found another good'n.
As Beefy says, bet he's not no:11 next innings.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Pitch is still very good, we will bat big today when we eventually get in imo. Nothing to worry about yet :thup:


----------



## Tommo21 (Jul 11, 2013)

I love rounders me.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheerio, cheerio, cheerio :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Whatever your allegiance, THIS is why we love sport. Aussies on top, then England with Australia looking like getting humiliated and suddenly the young guy crops up with the highest ever test debut score for a No. 11!

Would NEVER have said Australia would lead after this innings when the 9th wicket went down.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 11, 2013)

Fair play to the Aussies. I doubt we would of blooded an untried teenager in an Ashies match.
( cue fevered googling to prove me wrong  ).


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			They will want him fully available for the next innings I guess.
		
Click to expand...

was an external injury (ie by the ball) so would be able to bowl at start of 2nd inns even if didnt field at all in 1st inns

one of the most bizarre sessions ive seen in a very long time, not for the first time this england side and cook looked a bit clueless when a tailender goes hard at them


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Whatever your allegiance, THIS is why we love sport. Aussies on top, then England with Australia looking like getting humiliated and suddenly the young guy crops up with the highest ever test debut score for a No. 11!

Would NEVER have said Australia would lead after this innings when the 9th wicket went down.
		
Click to expand...

Its a lovely story and really warms my heart, listening to the commentators foaming over the lad is really helping me enjoy it too :rofl:

Good job we had a good spell in the morning or we could be in serious trouble by now. Still feel we are strong favourites as it stands :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			was an external injury (ie by the ball) so would be able to bowl at start of 2nd inns even if didnt field at all in 1st inns

one of the most bizarre sessions ive seen in a very long time, not for the first time this england side and cook looked a bit clueless when a tailender goes hard at them
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I couldn't remember the exact ruling but assumed he would be restricted had he sat out the innings. Puzzled why they didn't take him off or bowl him earlier if that's the case!

We do love to give people a chance, its the English way


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2013)

expect they didnt actually want to bowl him, thought he could do no more harm by fielding, but then had to use him as a last resort. Englands approach of immediately resorting to the short ball to tail enders really does need stopping (especially on really slow decks like this one)


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree Birchy. With the sun on their backs our batsmen should make hay this afternoon.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			expect they didnt actually want to bowl him, thought he could do no more harm by fielding, but then had to use him as a last resort. Englands approach of immediately resorting to the short ball to tail enders really does need stopping (especially on really slow decks like this one)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they did bowl a bit dumb at times. Too complacent when the 9th wicket went down.

If we don't win this test we have only got ourselves to blame really.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Phil Hughes and Ashton Agar have broken the record for the highest 10th wicket partnership in Test history!!!

Anyone remembers how much did our last 4 boys put together?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting rather annoying this now :angry:


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Getting rather annoying this now :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I think the lad deserves a century.. go on boy..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

vkurup said:



			I think the lad deserves a century.. go on boy..
		
Click to expand...

Boo hoo fairytale over


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Boo hoo fairytale over 

Click to expand...


blooody hell... did i just jinx him... poor lad.  
What a fairytale..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

vkurup said:



			blooody hell... did i just jinx him... poor lad.  
What a fairytale..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you did, why didn't you post a couple of hours ago?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 11, 2013)

Last time an Australian tail wagged that much, it was Bouncer from Neighbours.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 11, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I agree Birchy. With the sun on their backs our batsmen should make hay this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...


Ive been making hay all week (for real ,) not that enjoyable ha 

Been mad busy . couldnt believe the score just now , thats not good enough to let a tailender un do all the hard work earlier


----------



## vkurup (Jul 11, 2013)

Roots gone!!!... Will this game last 4 days? (or 3 days)


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2013)

Blooming marvellous effort by the Agar and Hughes. Changed the game. Still think that England should go on and win from here. With a leftie in the Aussie team bowling his heart out, he will also provide Swann with a massive amount of rough to bowl into. A 240 run lead should do.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Slight edge for England at the start of day 3 imo. Should be a lot more comfortable than we are but that's typical England :rofl:

Today should prove very interesting :thup:


----------



## vkurup (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy... i will stay offline, dont want to jinx this one.. too delicate and overcast this morning..


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Birchy... i will stay offline, dont want to jinx this one.. too delicate and overcast this morning..
		
Click to expand...

Im sure you can comment on how good the Aussies are playing and you cant see them losing etc 

Shame bout the weather its cracking flags up here in Manchester.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like the cloud cover has lifted VK. :thup:
If these two can keep their heads down for the first hour i think there is a big score to be had to-day.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sick to death of hearing about this Agar now 

Hopefully Broad is fully fit for second innings then he can wrap one round his chops.

Nobody seems to be mentioning the fact he should of been out on 6 after the stumping!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Just when we start getting comfy KP drags on


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

And the procession starts


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 12, 2013)

Think the Aussies are gonna win this one. Need a huge innings from someone now


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Think the Aussies are gonna win this one. Need a huge innings from someone now
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they are deffo favs now. We need at least 200 run lead as an absolute minimum imo.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah they are deffo favs now. We need at least 200 run lead as an absolute minimum imo.
		
Click to expand...

Need Bell and Bairstow to hang around for a good few hours


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Need Bell and Bairstow to hang around for a good few hours
		
Click to expand...

Yeah agree with that and we need the tail to get a bit more than zilch!


----------



## Bucket92 (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone think Agar looks a bit like Adam Scott?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			Anyone think Agar looks a bit like Adam Scott?
		
Click to expand...

If I hear one more person say that I swear to god im gonna smash the radio off the wall 

But yes he does :rofl:


----------



## Bucket92 (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If I hear one more person say that I swear to god im gonna smash the radio off the wall 

But yes he does :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't heard anyone else say they lookalike! Haha


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			I hadn't heard anyone else say they lookalike! Haha
		
Click to expand...

They rotate the commentators on 5 live and every bugger who has come on has said the same


----------



## Bucket92 (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			They rotate the commentators on 5 live and every bugger who has come on has said the same 

Click to expand...

Ahhh right, haven't listened much on 5 live, been watching on Sky


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			Anyone think Agar looks a bit like Adam Scott?
		
Click to expand...

his nickname is Scotty so clearly quite a lot of people do


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			Ahhh right, haven't listened much on 5 live, been watching on Sky 

Click to expand...

Lucky git 

Will be joining you at 4pm along with a few cold ones :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Lucky git 

Will be joining you at 4pm along with a few cold ones :thup:
		
Click to expand...

hehe im doing both, tms for the sound, sky for the pics, expect i see almost every ball of the series (plenty of them at the ground too  )


----------



## Bucket92 (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Lucky git 

Will be joining you at 4pm along with a few cold ones :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Come on down! Haha, got a few beers in the fridge .

@Fundy; I tried doing that but Tms on my phone was out of sync with the TV :/


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 12, 2013)

I've got the Test Match on the TV  and the Golf on the laptop. I've a Pizza coming in half an hour and the Cider has already started. The taxi is booked for 18:45 to take me into town to meet some friends and I'm not coming back till late...

Can you tell that the wife and kids are away for the day/night?


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			Come on down! Haha, got a few beers in the fridge .

@Fundy; I tried doing that but Tms on my phone was out of sync with the TV :/
		
Click to expand...

used to be 1/2 a second difference, more than 5 seconds now, utter disgrace that pics of sport (usually those with high betting turnover) are having pictures more and more delayed - started with the horses and spread far wider now sadly


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice one Broady, stood still gave nothing away and got away with it as the Aussies have no video appeals left.
A little unsporting I know but it's the ashes and they would have done the same.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Nice one Broady, stood still gave nothing away and got away with it as the Aussies have no video appeals left.
A little unsporting I know but it's the ashes and they would have done the same.
		
Click to expand...

Its not as if their skipper has previous lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDA_vCl2yGc

TBH if he hadnt burnt their final review on such a hideous guess versus Bell there wouldve been no issue, doesnt mask the fact that the standard of umpiring in this game has been utterly horrific though


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Well we are owed at least 92 runs from the first innings


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Umpires have become too reliant on video replays and the 3 umpire to make the decisions for them. 20 years ago he would have walked as the umpire would have given out in a heartbeat. 
I'm not complaining though and it's partly the Aussies fault for wasting their 3 appeals in the first place.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I will keep away from this thread while we play... it seems to work.  Will be back when the Aussie chase starts..


----------



## matt611 (Jul 12, 2013)

There is no doubt Broad should have walked


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

matt611 said:



			There is no doubt Broad should have walked
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 12, 2013)

Not seen it but seems a let off. We are a good position now


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2013)

matt611 said:



			There is no doubt Broad should have walked
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because he was Out!

20 years ago he would have..

These days there's too much at stake and you don't walk unless you're given out.
It's a form of cheating I'm afraid. You don't get that much bat on the ball without feeling it.
Cricket has gone the same way that Football has gone.
Win at all costs and sod the Sportsmanship.
The Umpiring has been poor - 30 years ago the Umpires would have got most decisions right and if they weren't sure the Batsman got the benefit of the doubt and everyone played on.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Because he was Out!

20 years ago he would have..

These days there's too much at stake and you don't walk unless you're given out.
It's a form of cheating I'm afraid. You don't get that much bat on the ball without feeling it.
Cricket has gone the same way that Football has gone.
Win at all costs and sod the Sportsmanship.
The Umpiring has been poor - 30 years ago the Umpires would have got most decisions right and if they weren't sure the Batsman got the benefit of the doubt and everyone played on.
		
Click to expand...

Barely anybody walks anymore so Broad was right.

Whats more is if the Aussies hadnt stupidly gambled on a review earlier (not what the system is for) they could have easily resolved the issue.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 12, 2013)

Just seen it on YouTube and wow, how the hell the umpire has missed that god only knows. Who cares anyway. Cheers Aleem:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Just seen it on YouTube and wow, how the hell the umpire has missed that god only knows. Who cares anyway. Cheers Aleem:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Until Broad gets to 98 justice is still yet to be done


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Barely anybody walks anymore so Broad was right.
		
Click to expand...

Sums up Modern Cricket I'm afraid.......

Very few "Sportsmen" in the game anymore. Very few in any game any more.....


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Until Broad gets to 98 justice is still yet to be done 

Click to expand...

I feared the worst earlier today though. Packed in and went outside and soaked up the sun for a few hours. Seems to have done the trick. Would love to see us set a total of around 350. Long way to go yet though


----------



## Scouser (Jul 12, 2013)

Batsman  should walk.... Simple but it's great viewing when they don't.... Donald V Atherton... Now that was a contest 

Sly did a comparison with the Windies keeper that was suspended and fined for claiming a catch... Ironic u can hit the cover over (he must have known)  and nothing happen yet claim a catch and they come down on you like a ton of bricks.... 

Yes I always walked and as a coach taught that u had to walk as it is a gentleman's game


All those who say don't walk... Do u own up to penalties in golf?


----------



## richart (Jul 12, 2013)

Interesting that Bairstow walked when he got the thinest of edges. :mmm:

Not many in the last twenty odd years do/did though. Gilchrist, Amla, can't think of many more. I have no problem with waiting for the umpires decision, especially now there is a review system. Would Broad have walked if the Aussie's still had a review ? I think he would have. Not much sympathy with the Aussies though after they completely wasted one of their reviews.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 12, 2013)

richart said:



			Interesting that Bairstow walked when he got the thinest of edges. :mmm:

Not many in the last twenty odd years do/did though. Gilchrist, Amla, can't think of many more. I have no problem with waiting for the umpires decision, especially now there is a review system. Would Broad have walked if the Aussie's still had a review ? I think he would have. Not much sympathy with the Aussies though after they completely wasted one of their reviews.
		
Click to expand...

The umpire gave Bairstow out.

With all of the technology available to umpires an international batsman will not walk.  They will wait for the umpires decision and then refer.

Club cricket is different.  Batsmen will walk and if they don't then get untold stick.

It's the way pro cricket has gone and with the introduction of all the technology I think it's right to stay until given out.  

Would Clarke have walked?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 13, 2013)

Would be nice if players walked as the umpires have a tough job. 

Surprised, as Aleem Dar is usually really good. I know the replay looks conclusive but would have liked to have seen a hot spot on it to see how big the edge was. I generally think the replays, hawkeye, hotspot and the review system show that the umpires are mostly right.  I think they did some stats and their error rate is very low and I wouldn't say thay are less good than 20 or 30 years ago. I remember seeing shockers in those days too.

Don't think walking has been in fashion for more like 60 years never mind 20. Indeed I recall reading that W G Grace was one the worst for not walking. Apparently he told one bowler "they've come to see me bat, not you bowl".


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2013)

The difference between Ramdin and Broad is the rules of the game. The rules dictate that claiming a catch when it is likely to be clear to you that you didn't take it clean is an infringment of the rules. There is nothing in the rules that says a batsman must walk if he knows he edged it, it's down to the umpire to decide. Walking is seen to be in the spirit of the game. 

Contrasting this incident to the Bell 'run out' v India is the best comparison. 

All these people criticising Broad should have a look back through Ashes history at the number of times Aussies haven't walked.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

Tiger said:



			The difference between Ramdin and Broad is the* rules* of the game. The* rules dictate that claiming* a catch when it is likely to be clear to you that you didn't take it clean is an infringment of the rules. There is nothing in the rules that says a batsman must walk if he knows he edged it, it's down to the umpire to decide. *Walking is seen to be in the spirit of the game. *

Click to expand...

Tiger sorry mate but wrong on a couple of counts

First they are the Laws of cricket not rules
There is no rule (or law) about claiming a catch that isnt
He was found guilty of "conduct that is contrary to the spirit of the game"


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			He was found guilty of "conduct that is contrary to the spirit of the game"
		
Click to expand...

Is that not what Broad did!

Cheating plain and simple.

Very sad, what message does this pass on to our young sports stars.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is that not what Broad did!

Cheating plain and simple.

Very sad, what message does this pass on to our young sports stars.
		
Click to expand...

Read my post that tiger was responding too


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Tiger sorry mate but wrong on a couple of counts

First they are the Laws of cricket not rules
There is no rule (or law) about claiming a catch that isnt
He was found guilty of "conduct that is contrary to the spirit of the game"
		
Click to expand...

fair enough mate in which case you are right there is a grey area here...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

Tiger said:



			fair enough mate in which case you are right there is a grey area here...
		
Click to expand...

To be honest... Even though both are cheating in the cricket wworld many ppeople feelnot walking is acceptable but claiming a catch is so so very wrong... CCan't think of any other sport were u cam cheat and amongst a large majority it is acceptable....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

My first instinct was that he should have walked. I still think that now. Bairstow was walking before the umpires call.

However, I'm not surprised that Broad didn't. The lad is a born competitor, sometimes he goes too far in his "competitiveness". It's probably a result of him getting his cricket education in Australia.... Watching Broad and Pattinson is going to be interesting. Pattinson looks to have exactly the same "commitment to winning" as Broad.....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			CCan't think of any other sport were u cam cheat and amongst a large majority it is acceptable....
		
Click to expand...

Lol... You missed the smilie on the end of that one mate...:thup:


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2013)

I guess the key difference is that for a catch you make an appeal and are therefore attempting to mislead the umpire, not walking you are simply waiting for the umpire's decision


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Lol... You missed the smilie on the end of that one mate...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate no smile needed I meant

Don't walk people accept it

Claim a catch get a ban 

Would other sport is one cheat accepted the other banned


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2013)

AuburnWarrior said:



			The umpire gave Bairstow out.
		
Click to expand...

 He had already walked. He didn't ever look up at the umpire. Seen him walk before so he is one of the very few. 

A batsmen is quite within his rights to wait for the umpires decision. A fielder that claims a catch when he knows it has hit the ground is cheating.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Sorry mate no smile needed I meant

Don't walk people accept it

Claim a catch get a ban 

Would other sport is one cheat accepted the other banned
		
Click to expand...

The difference is in the detail though mate. Claiming a catch is a deliberate attempt to deceive the Umpire. Broad didn't claim that he hadn't hit the ball, he just waited for the Umpire to make the call. It's a small difference and I agree that he should have walked, but the mistake was the Umpires, not Broads...

Richart put it better, and before me too...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			The difference is in the detail though mate. Claiming a catch is a deliberate attempt to deceive the Umpire. Broad didn't claim that he hadn't hit the ball, he just waited for the Umpire to make the call. It's a small difference and I agree that he should have walked, but the mistake was the Umpires, not Broads...

Richart put it better, and before me too...
		
Click to expand...


Within his rights to cheat.... Take a look at broads face.... An attempt to deceive the umpire??


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Within his rights to cheat.... Take a look at broads face.... An attempt to deceive the umpire??
		
Click to expand...

Broads face never changed at all. He just stood there and waited. I was actually quite impressed at just how calm Broad appeared. It's obviously something he practises. As I said, he never once (as far as I saw) stated that he didn't hit the ball, he just didn't say that he had hit it.

Anyway, are you staying in watching it, or are you going to the course and get that dodgy H/C of yours down? Birchy's handicap is dropping like a stone while yours just stays static. If I didn't know better, I'd say that you were quite happy with the widening gap...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Broads face never changed at all. He just stood there and waited. I was actually quite impressed at just how calm Broad appeared. It's obviously something he practises. As I said, he never once (as far as I saw) stated that he didn't hit the ball, he just didn't say that he had hit it.

Anyway, are you staying in watching it, or are you going to the course and get that dodgy H/C of yours down? Birchy's handicap is dropping like a stone while yours just stays static. If I didn't know better, I'd say that you were quite happy with the widening gap...
		
Click to expand...


His face was one of "not me sir"  not "oh sugar I have just cost us the ashes" 


And I would love to get my handicap down but the high handicap doesn't do me any good as I can't play to it...


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			And I would love to get my handicap down but the high handicap doesn't do me any good as I can't play to it...
		
Click to expand...

You need more trees and bridges on your course mate. You'd be scratch.....


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You need more trees and bridges on your course mate. You'd be scratch.....
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha whatever


----------



## Captainron (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			To be honest... Even though both are cheating in the cricket wworld many ppeople feelnot walking is acceptable but claiming a catch is so so very wrong... CCan't think of any other sport were u cam cheat and amongst a large majority it is acceptable....
		
Click to expand...

Football? Claim throw ins, dive, pretend you didn't get the last touch to not concede a corner etc?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hahaha whatever
		
Click to expand...

By the way, It's absolute rubbish that you can't play to that handicap. I've seen you play. You could knock 10 shots off it this month if you stopped trying to knock the ball into next week everytime you had a comp card in hand.. Remember, it's Dancin' not wrestlin'..


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Football? Claim throw ins, dive, pretend you didn't get the last touch to not concede a corner etc?
		
Click to expand...

You either deem them all ok or all wrong.... 

A lot of people will say don't "walk"  but would never claim a catch that wasn't


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			By the way, It's absolute rubbish that you can't play to that handicap. I've seen you play. You could knock 10 shots off it this month if you stopped trying to knock the ball into next week everytime you had a comp card in hand.. Remember, it's Dancin' not wrestlin'..
		
Click to expand...

My over swing is a problem...


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My over swing is a problem...
		
Click to expand...

Master of the understatement....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Back on topic, I'm loving watching Pattinson bowl. He looks like he could follow through and rip the batsmans head off every time. A brilliant competitor and a real throwback...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 13, 2013)

If England go on to win The Ashes the result will be tainted by Broads actions.
I for one would say that they cheated to win.
I don't think his team mates will thank him for that.

On the other hand a miscarriage of justice at sport is guaranteed to fire up the opposition.
Come on Australia, I am supporting you for the first time ever in a cricket match against England.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If England go on to win The Ashes the result will be tainted by Broads actions.
I for one would say that they cheated to win.
I don't think his team mates will thank him for that.

On the other hand a miscarriage of justice at sport is guaranteed to fire up the opposition.
Come on Australia, I am supporting you for the first time ever in a cricket match against England.
		
Click to expand...

Utterly ridiculous. Just looking for an excuse for England bashing there.

All this crap about Broad walking is ridiculous. The Aussies dont walk so why should we? Its the same for both sides. If we walk and they dont we are at a disadvantage. Clarke wouldnt of walked and he is their captain.

The officials are there to officiate, its their job to make the decision. Just like they should of given Agar out in the first innings.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Back on topic, I'm loving watching Pattinson bowl. He looks like he could follow through and rip the batsmans head off every time. A brilliant competitor and a real throwback...
		
Click to expand...

Every fast bowler should snarl at the batsmen. It should be in the laws of the game imo


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Every fast bowler should snarl at the batsmen. It should be in the laws of the game imo 

Click to expand...

Donald was class


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Every fast bowler should snarl at the batsmen. It should be in the laws of the game imo 

Click to expand...

Bowler always loses with a stare... Batsman can stand and state at the end of the day the bowler always always always has to walk back... Simples


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bowler always loses with a stare... Batsman can stand and state at the end of the day the bowler always always always has to walk back... Simples
		
Click to expand...

But when he runs in next time and takes his face off or skittles the furniture all over the place he looks a bit daft for winding him up


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If England go on to win The Ashes the result will be tainted by Broads actions.
I for one would say that they cheated to win.
I don't think his team mates will thank him for that.

On the other hand a miscarriage of justice at sport is guaranteed to fire up the opposition.
Come on Australia, I am supporting you for the first time ever in a cricket match against England.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because you think Australia would have done anything differently? You're more than entitled to support whoever you like, but to claim that the England team are cheats is ludicrous in the extreme. The result won't be tainted at all, just as it won't be tainted by the poor umpiring decisions earlier in the test (both of which benefited Australia). 

It's been a fantastic test so far, and I can't remember a test that has swung this much over 4 days. Whoever wins will have deserved it and it bodes well for the next 12 months.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Every fast bowler should snarl at the batsmen. It should be in the laws of the game imo 

Click to expand...

Finn tends to look almost apologetic when he finishes his run up. Broad looks focused and Jimmy looks pensive. They should be taught to look angry by Mcgrath or Donald...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Finn tends to look almost apologetic when he finishes his run up. Broad looks focused and Jimmy looks pensive. They should be taught to look angry by Mcgrath or Donald...
		
Click to expand...

Broad usually gives a good stare at least and Jimmy is a right niggler but Finn needs a bit of aggression. He looks like he is bowling at his mam 

Nothing like the old days mind, when i first started watching cricket every fast bowler seemed like a psycho :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Broad usually gives a good stare at least and Jimmy is a right niggler but Finn needs a bit of aggression. He looks like he is bowling at his mam 

Nothing like the old days mind, when i first started watching cricket every fast bowler seemed like a psycho :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I always loved watching Brett Lee in attack. The guy looked like he would carry on his run through and Wigan Kiss the batsman into the floor. Controlled aggression on the pitch, gentleman off it. How bowlers should behave...


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I always loved watching Brett Lee in attack. The guy looked like he would carry on his run through and Wigan Kiss the batsman into the floor. Controlled aggression on the pitch, gentleman off it. How bowlers should behave...
		
Click to expand...

Lee v Freddie absolute classic


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Lee v Freddie absolute classic
		
Click to expand...

Agreed..:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I always loved watching Brett Lee in attack. The guy looked like he would carry on his run through and Wigan Kiss the batsman into the floor. Controlled aggression on the pitch, gentleman off it. How bowlers should behave...
		
Click to expand...

Will never forget Freddie and him after the Egbaston test   Showed he was human as he was nearly in tears.

Used to love watching Wasim Akram for Lancs in my younger days, he was just a genius and menace with the ball.

Watching footage of cricket games from the 80s and i think everybody just tried to kill each other  Shame everybody is so safe nowadays :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2013)

The truth about Flintoff and Lee 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lsKCd0L9RA


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2013)

fundy said:



			The truth about Flintoff and Lee 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lsKCd0L9RA

Click to expand...

Love it 


But so not true (I hope)


----------



## vkurup (Jul 14, 2013)

Did not expect this to go down to the 5 day.. What is the prognosis for the day?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Just cant see us getting the 4 wickets the way its going :angry:


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2013)

was a horrid panicky decision to take the new ball, shouldve stuck with the old ball, ring field, tight off stump line, taking the new ball has opened the game right back up


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Reverse psychology pays off 

Agree with Fundy RE the new ball though too. We had them tied in knots and they were going nowhere.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2013)

that helps, still not over this tho, all their tail can actually bat to some degree


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

fundy said:



			that helps, still not over this tho, all their tail can actually bat to some degree
		
Click to expand...

Will be happier if we can snaffle Haddin. Will be tough to see it through between the rest if we can get him out soon enough.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Jimmy doing the biz


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't know what all the 'panic' is about only one winner for this test...


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jimmy proving why he's the best new ball bowler in the world.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			Don't know what all the 'panic' is about only one winner for this test...
		
Click to expand...

hmmm, not so convinced on that at the moment lol, could be a nervy half hr after lunch!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2013)

So tight it's unbelievable. I can see the Aussies getting level and then losing their last wicket. What's the odds on a tie...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2013)

fundy said:



			could be a nervy half hr after lunch!!!!
		
Click to expand...


It will be... What good sport is all about though... Is it not...


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2013)

Tiger said:



			So tight it's unbelievable. I can see the Aussies getting level and then losing their last wicket. What's the odds on a tie...
		
Click to expand...

12/1 the tie, horrid price, if it happens Ill be seriously hacked off


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2013)

Tiger said:



			What's the odds on a tie...
		
Click to expand...


Please no...  Worst possible result...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2013)

gonna be a really tight finish

and by that I mean REALLY tight


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2013)

Ah, it was a walk in the park....


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2013)

phew 

amazing match and fair play to both sides, shame the 2nd test clashes with the Open


----------



## Odvan (Jul 14, 2013)

Never in doubt...!


----------



## adiemel (Jul 14, 2013)

amazing test match. Great to win but god that was tense


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2013)

Amazing test match! What a finish. England really should have put it to bed earlier though. Finn's got to go for the 2nd Test...


----------



## bozza (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really a big cricket fan but that was an amazing last day, i really thought they were going to throw it away.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 14, 2013)

What an amazing Summer of Sports.. 

US Open, 
Lions,
Wimbledon, 
Ashes (1st test)
Tour de France (15th stage)
...
...
... Can we get one of the Brit Brigade to win at The Open next week.


----------



## bozza (Jul 14, 2013)

vkurup said:



			What an amazing Summer of Sports.. 

US Open, 
Lions,
Wimbledon, 
Ashes (1st test)
Tour de France (15th stage)
...
...
... Can we get one of the Brit Brigade to win at The Open next week.
		
Click to expand...

and not forgeting to mention the amazing weather we are having at the minute!


----------



## DaveyG (Jul 14, 2013)

fundy said:



			phew 

amazing match and fair play to both sides, shame the 2nd test clashes with the Open 

Click to expand...


Yeah I thought the same thing. I hate to say it but I think I will be watching more of the cricket. Been hooked the last 6 months and have got bored of televised golf... Tee shots and putting out all day. Would much rather watch an hour of built up tension with a low run rate and then all of a sudden a few Aussie wickets falling  will be wearing out the sky remote for sure


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2013)

DaveyG said:



			Yeah I thought the same thing. I hate to say it but I think I will be watching more of the cricket. Been hooked the last 6 months and have got bored of televised golf... Tee shots and putting out all day. Would much rather watch an hour of built up tension with a low run rate and then all of a sudden a few Aussie wickets falling  will be wearing out the sky remote for sure
		
Click to expand...

Will be similar here mate. The cricket over the last few days has been fantastic and easily eclipsed the golf. Will probably put one on the laptop and one on the bigscreen, then just rotate the commentary when it looks interesting...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Roll on Thursday :whoo:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 15, 2013)

Holy Mokey what the heck happened in the test match ha , was away at the irish craic classic so didnt see fri sat or sunday , sounds like some tence moments near the end .. raging now


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2013)

Watched Sky sports news this morning and they had a report From Aus about the DRS and Broad not walking!!!!!!

They didn't menion Haddin nicking it to the keeper and standing there though!!!! He knew he hit it, tell tale sign is he followed the ball straight to the keeper.

strange how a big thing got made of the Broad edge, I don't remember Mark and Steve Waugh, walking walking to many times or any of the aussies except Gillcrest ever walking


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 15, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Watched Sky sports news this morning and they had a report From Aus about the DRS and Broad not walking!!!!!!

They didn't menion Haddin nicking it to the keeper and standing there though!!!! He knew he hit it, tell tale sign is he followed the ball straight to the keeper.

strange how a big thing got made of the Broad edge, I don't remember Mark and Steve Waugh, walking walking to many times or any of the aussies except Gillcrest ever walking

Click to expand...

Or Clarke not walking at the 2nd test in Adelaide in 2010..forcing England to use a review. 

Bunch of hypocrites!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 18, 2013)

Bad start today ... 32 /3 off 8.3 overs .. KP , Cook , & Root gone ..


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Bad start today ... 32 /3 off 8.3 overs .. KP , Cook , & Root gone ..
		
Click to expand...

Which is why all my money went on the Aussies to win in 4 days...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

Its hard work following two sports at once!



And working


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 18, 2013)

& siddle has not bowled a ball yet .. was supposed to be off today & tomorrow for the golf & the cricket , had to come into work tho (couldnt be helped) .. trying to keep track on SSN


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2013)

English batsmen playing like blummin donkeys for a change! No doubt they'll expect Anderson to bail them out...again.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Which is why all my money went on the Aussies to win in 4 days...

Click to expand...

Plenty time yet Daniel Angel Jimenez :thup:

Its got a nice ring to it that


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jul 19, 2013)

No learning curve from the Aussies. Wasted another review. Silly silly boys.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			No learning curve from the Aussies. Wasted another review. Silly silly boys.
		
Click to expand...

Very stupid. You know they will use the second up and then get another whopper from the umpires, its bound to happen now


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Very stupid. You know they will use the second up and then get another whopper from the umpires, its bound to happen now 

Click to expand...

Didn't take long  Would he have reviewed had Watto not wasted one before lunch? Probably!


----------



## mikee247 (Jul 19, 2013)

And another one!!! Why is it about this bloke I heard the nick from here!! Hughes then spends 10 mins shaking his head like hes hard done by when it was blatant nick ... Pratt


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			And another one!!! Why is it about this bloke I heard the nick from here!! Hughes then spends 10 mins shaking his head like hes hard done by when it was blatant nick ... Pratt 

Click to expand...

Unreal 

Its like stepping in dog crap cleaning your shoe then walking around the corner and doing the same again :rofl:

Idiots :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

4 Down :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

6 Down cheerio Clarke :whoo:


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 19, 2013)

They will be lucky to avoid the follow on at this rate.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			They will be lucky to avoid the follow on at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone who's not as lazy as me calculate what score they'd need to get to avoid the follow on? Ta!


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 19, 2013)

They have to get another 69 so 162. England would 100% not enforce it though.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			They have to get another 69 so 162. England would 100% not enforce it thoug
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so, we need to smash their faces in the dirt so hard their heads spin 

After that late win at Trent bridge a demolition job here could break the back as they say.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 19, 2013)

Please please please drop him!


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 19, 2013)

Who? KP?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 19, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			Who? KP?
		
Click to expand...

The fact that I didn'tneed to even mention his name says it all


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 19, 2013)

Haha I was thinking it earlier. Had that massive score for Surrey on his comeback but done absolutely nothing in these first two tests. This was a perfect time for him to relax and put the game out of sight for the Aussies, instead another poor shot. Hopefully Bell and Root can get us up to about a 500 lead then let Swanny bowl them out for under 100. Will be over by lunch on Sunday.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 19, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			Haha I was thinking it earlier. Had that massive score for Surrey on his comeback but done absolutely nothing in these first two tests. This was a perfect time for him to relax and put the game out of sight for the Aussies, instead another poor shot. Hopefully Bell and Root can get us up to about a 500 lead then let Swanny bowl them out for under 100. Will be over by lunch on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

He plays for himself never rated him.... He could have been a legend but he tried to become bigger than the squad.... A complete twonk who has cost us too many times


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 19, 2013)

Completely agree. One brilliant innings in 10 just doesn't do it. Need to be more like Trott, pretty consistent and just gets on with it. They won't drop him for any of this series though even if his form continues.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 19, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			Completely agree. One brilliant innings in 10 just doesn't do it. Need to be more like Trott, pretty consistent and just gets on with it. They won't drop him for any of this series though even if his form continues.
		
Click to expand...

And he should never have been allowed back from exciel 


And as for those diamonds in his ears after she 2005 series.... Grow up lad


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 19, 2013)

Certainly having a poor series. Having said that Trott is not scoring many runs either. Think a partnership will develop tomorrow though which should hopefully put us out of sight.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 21, 2013)

Another great day for the Aussie's... NOT :thup:...


----------



## Captainron (Jul 21, 2013)

Now England know how the Aussies felt all those years ago when all they had to do was turn up to win. England have now broken this Aussie team and should win all 5 games.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jul 21, 2013)

Cant see any way back for the Aussies now, A real hiding awaits I reckon and long may it continue:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ding ding ding

Round 3 here weee goooooo


----------



## Scouser (Aug 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ding ding ding

Round 3 here weee goooooo 

Click to expand...

Aussies are talking brave to be honest I would love us to win but it will make for a better serious if the Aussies win


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Aussies are talking brave to be honest I would love us to win but it will make for a better serious if the Aussies win
		
Click to expand...

Don't be such a tart. I hope we smash their faces into the dirt so hard their heads fall off. Crush them every day forever I say 

5-0 here and 5-0 over there is the aim :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Don't be such a tart. I hope we smash their faces into the dirt so hard their heads fall off. Crush them every day forever I say 

5-0 here and 5-0 over there is the aim :thup:
		
Click to expand...

For the best part of 20 years the Aussies showed no mercy and before them The Windies did the same. 

Grind them into the dirt i say, who cares if its not a " great contest" rub their noses in it


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Aussies started well here. Cant see them getting less than 400


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Get in that worked quick :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2013)

Pretty good start for Aussie but Watson gone.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Get in that worked quick :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thought that only happened to me when i commented ha


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like they've finally got an appeal right?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 1, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Looks like they've finally got an appeal right?
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeeze, not sure how 3rd umpire has given that?!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 1, 2013)

Joke of a decision. Literally no evidence for that dismissal. The noise was clearly pad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Looks like they've finally got an appeal right?
		
Click to expand...

Not a good decision - seems clearly not out - but off he walks! When you are down...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2013)

Short Leg goes up - but he's the wrong side and can't see - and what he heard was contact with the pad.  Nothing at all from 3rd/4th Slip - perfectly positioned.  Aw well.  Hard luck Aussie on that one.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 1, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Joke of a decision. Literally no evidence for that dismissal. The noise was clearly pad.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not a good decision - seems clearly not out - but off he walks! When you are down...
		
Click to expand...

Been a few this series so far tho ....


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

The 3rd umpire has to have clear evidence that he didn't hit it. If he doesn't feel there is that then he has to go with the on field umpire.

This is the big downfall of the system imo. They too worried about the on field umpire being undermined.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Rogers is nailed on for a century today, just cant see him getting out the way he is playing :angry:


----------



## OldMate (Aug 1, 2013)

On and off field umpiring has been an absolute farce this series.  England have had a couple of rough ones but Australia have had the worst end of the stick by far. On field umpires gave some incredibly marginal decisions against Australia which then had to be upheld by the 3rd umpire.  If the series had been tight then the umpiring would have left cricket under an even darker shadow than it already is.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

OldMate said:



			On and off field umpiring has been an absolute farce this series.  England have had a couple of rough ones but Australia have had the worst end of the stick by far. On field umpires gave some incredibly marginal decisions against Australia which then had to be upheld by the 3rd umpire.  If the series had been tight then the umpiring would have left cricket under an even darker shadow than it already is.
		
Click to expand...

This is where its wrong imo. When the technology is called upon it should only give decisions as out if its virtually 100% certain. Any marginal decision should be overturned. The media don't help by seeing the technology for every shot and screaming blue murder if a marginal decision doesn't go their way though. Turns the whole system into a farce.

Either use it properly or just have on field umpires and that's it imo.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Rogers is nailed on for a century today, just cant see him getting out the way he is playing :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Took its time but got there in the end


----------



## Captainron (Aug 1, 2013)

Just noticed Pietersen limping like a good un after be went to fetch the ball that Andersen stopped of Smith.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Just noticed Pietersen limping like a good un after be went to fetch the ball that Andersen stopped of Smith.
		
Click to expand...

Cant believe we've played him tbh. He clearly wasn't 100% fit so there was always the risk of this.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2013)

Here we go again day 2 coming up in about 45 mins.

Clarke proving to be a top class captain, could be a double on the cards for him today imo.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 2, 2013)

Anderson no balled for hitting the stumps with his hand whilst delivering the ball. Laws changed after Steven Finn repeatedly knocked the stumps with his standing leg in the series against South Africa. Botham is having kittens about a law that was created for 1 person who isn't even playing in this match. 

I think it should be a no ball because it really puts you off as a batsman.

Your thoughts?

Also the Aussies have set this up pretty well. Got Warner on next and he should be given a free reign to play shots and accelerate the innings. What price on an England win from here?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 2, 2013)

What was Warner thinking with that review?!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Anderson no balled for hitting the stumps with his hand whilst delivering the ball. Laws changed after Steven Finn repeatedly knocked the stumps with his standing leg in the series against South Africa. Botham is having kittens about a law that was created for 1 person who isn't even playing in this match. 

I think it should be a no ball because it really puts you off as a batsman.

Your thoughts?

Also the Aussies have set this up pretty well. Got Warner on next and he should be given a free reign to play shots and accelerate the innings. What price on an England win from here?
		
Click to expand...

IMO I wouldn't really say its worthy as a no ball but can see why it will distract some players so fair enough.

Pitch is flat as a witches tit so as long as England don't do anything stupid I think this could be a one innings shootout.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			What was Warner thinking with that review?!
		
Click to expand...

I think he was hoping for a miracle to piss the crowd off


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2013)

Clarke finally gone


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2013)

Siddle :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2013)

Bresnan you absolute muppet :sbox:

He didnt even nearly hit that, bloody plumb :angry:


----------

